# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  سعيد العبكري وتحدي الإعاقة

## علي pt

سعيد العبكري وتحدي الإعاقة 


دائما ما ينظر أغلب الناس إلى أن المعاق إنسانا مسكينا لاحول له ولاقوة فتنهال عليه نظرات العطف والأيدي للمساعدة وتقديم العون له، بينما نحن لابد أن ننظر له على أنه إنسان كامل لكي يستطيع أن يواصل حياته بشكل طبيعي، وأغلب المعاقين ينظرون إلى أنفسهم على أنهم أشخاص عاجزون ويستحقون نظرات الشفقة وينتظرون رحمة الله تنزل عليهم ويفقدون الأمل في إكمال تعليمهم والحصول على وظيفة واستمرار الحياة السعيدة، بينما نحن رأينا وسمعنا عن نماذج غربية وعربية كثيرة تغلبت على الاعاقة بالعزيمة والاصرار وتحدت كافة الظروف وفي الاخير وصلت إلى القمة، وأحببت هنا أن أتحدث عن انموذجا سعوديا من منطقة القطيف وهو الأخ والزميل سعيد العبكري.

في عام 1417 هـ كان سعيد يبلغ من العمر 11 عاما حيث في طريق رجوعه من المدينة المنورة كان سائق الحافلة لم يذق طعم النوم منذ سبعة أيام وفي أثناء قيادته كان تارة يسكب الشاي وتارة يرفع رجل ويُنزل أخرى إلى أن انحرفت الحافلة عن مسارها وانقلبت ونتج عن هذا الحادث بتر الذراع اليسرى لثلاثة أشخاص وقدم آخر، ولكن إن أشد إصابة كانت من نصيب سعيد حسب تقرير الطبيب، فقد بترت ذراعه من أعلى الكتف، في البداية حاول البعض الضغط على سعيد لكي يتنازل، ولكنه لم يتنازل وقد عوضه السائق المستهتر بثلاثين ألف ريال فقط.

في البداية عانى سعيد من عدم استمرار حياته بشكل طبيعي حيث أنه كان يطلب مساعدة الآخرين ويتأثر من نظرات العطف ولكنه تعود فيما بعد على كل ذلك وأصبح يفعل كل شيء بنفسه وأصبح لا يكترث بنظرات الآخرين، وبعد أن تخرج سعيد من الثانوية أرسل برقية إلى مكتب الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز يطلب فيها سيارة خاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ولكنه لم يتلق أي رد يذكر، ومن ثم أرسل برقية إلى مكتب الأمير عبد العزيز بن فهد وقد تم الاتصال عليه من ِقبل عدة أشخاص من مكتب الأمير، وتفاجأ سعيد بأن الطلب فجأة تغير من سيارة إلى أمر من الأمير شخصيا بصرف أحدث جهاز متطور وهو طرف صناعي متحرك والذي يبلغ قيمته 75000 ألف ريال تقريبا! ولكن سعيد استلمه من دون الرغبة في إستخدامه، ومن ثم حاول سعيد جاهدا أن يستخرج رخصة سير فحصل عليها بصعوبة بالغة ومعقدة والآن سعيد يقود السيارة العادية وليس لديه أي مشكلة.

معدل سعيد في الثانوية 88,62 بالمائة وفي اختبار القياس والقدرات 65 بالمائة ولم يتم قبوله في اي من المعاهد والكليات والجامعات، ولكن أجريت مقابلة معه في الكلية التقنية بالدمام وأبرز الأسئلة التي طرحت عليه: ماهي نواقض الوضوء؟ وعن الصلاة وأحكامها!! ويقول سعيد إن زميلا له سألوه في المقابلة عن ما إذا كان يعلم عن مكان إختباء أسامة بن لادن!! 

ولقد أجريت له مقابلة في كلية المعلمين بالدمام، والذي أجرى المقابلة معه أكد له بأنه نجح فيها، ولكن تفاجئ سعيد بأن عميد الكلية قد رفضه وحينما سأله عن السبب؟ قال له بالحرف الواحد لو ناقص منك اصبع واحد لما تم قبولك وأنت ناقص منك ذراع بأكملها! فأنت لا تصلح أن تكون مدرسا! 

توجه سعيد في نفس اليوم مباشرة إلى أمير المنطقة الشرقية محمد بن فهد وقابله شخصيا وشرح له ماحدث مع عميد الكلية، فغضب الأمير وقال من الذي يقول هذا الكلام؟ فقال لموظفيه خذوا هذه الأوراق وساعدوه، ومن ثم أعطي سعيد خطاب روتيني مفاده «نرجو إعادة النظر في الموضوع! وسلمه إلى الكلية، ولكن بعد أن أدرك سعيد بأن هذا الخطاب لم يأت بنتيجة طلب من الكاتب والباحث الأستاذ علي آل غراش كتابة مشكلته في إحدى الجرائد، الجدير بالذكر بأن الغراش قد كتب مقالا رائعا ومختصرا عن قصة سعيد في شهر أغسطس الماضي في جريدة الدارالكويتية بعنوان «كن سعيدا وابتسم»، وفعلا تم نشر مشكلة سعيد بقلم الغراش في الصفحة الاخيرة من جريدة اليوم عدد 11015، 14 جمادى الآخرة 1424 هـ وكان عنوانها «كلية المعلمين لطالب مبتور الذراع: أنت مقبول ولكن غير مؤهل لتصبح مدرسا، ولم يتلق سعيد أي اتصال أو رد يذكر بعد نشر الموضوع. 


سعيد العبكري

فتوجه إلى أمير منطقة الرياض سلمان بن عبد العزيز وقابله شخصيا، وكتب الأمير توجيه قوي جدا مفاده نرجو تنفيذ رغبة الطالب وأعطي إلى وزير التعليم العالي ولكن كان رد الوزير بأن وزارة التربية والتعليم انفصلت عن وزارة التعليم العالي، ومن ثم حول الموضوع إلى وزير التربية والتعليم وبعدها اختفى الخطاب من دون أن يعطى سعيد لا رقم صادر ولا وارد، ومن ثم علم سعيد من أحد الأشخاص المقربين من الوزير بأن الوزير قد أرسل إلى عميد كلية المعلمين رسالة مفادها: لماذا رفضتم هذا الشخص؟ فكان رد العميد بأن هذا الشخص لم ينجح في المقابلة الشخصية!! وبعدها أقفل الموضوع! بالرغم من أن الرجل الذي أجرى المقابلة مع سعيد أكد له بأنه نجح في المقابلة! 

في الأخير تم قبول سعيد في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة وبكل سهولة، ودرس «تخصص علم النفس» وتخرج الأول على الدفعة بمعدل 4,35 بتقدير جيد جدا مرتفع مع مرتبة الشرف الثانية، وكتب سعيد عدة كتابات منها بحث التخرج وهو بعنوان الجوانب النفسية والإجتماعية للإرهاب والجريمة، وكتب بحثا عن الفصام الدراسة النظرية والتجربة العملية، وكتب عن الحرب النفسية والتعذيب الجسدي والنفسي وكتب بحثا عن الأمراض النفسية وطرق الوقاية منها وانضم كعضو دائم في لجنة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في جمعية القطيف الخيرية، وعرف عن سعيد تواصله مع جميع علماء الدين والمثقفين في المنطقة وأخذ أرائهم ومشاورتهم وتقديم إقتراحاته لهم، طبع سعيد كتيبا بقلمه بعنوان «لأجلك ياخريج الثانوية» وكتب عدة مواضيع في المنتديات، وقد عمل على إرشاد وتوجيه خريجي الثانوية نحو التخصصات والجامعات مع استمراره في الذهاب إلى المقابلات والامتحانات والانخراط في النشاطات المختلفة.

بعدها تم ابتعاثه إلى بريطانيا في معهد اللغة ومرحلة الماجستير في مدينة كامبرج، وإلى حد الآن وصل إلى المستوى الثالث في اللغة الانجليزية مع مواصلته لكتابة بعض المواضيع العربية وكمحاولة أولية بالانجليزية، وقد تم تعيين سعيد من قبل مديرة المعهد ومشرفة السكن كمتطوع في استقبال الطلاب العرب الجدد وتعريفهم بالمدينة ونظام المعهد والنظر في مشاكلهم واحتياجاتهم، ومسؤولي المعهد الآن ينظرون إلى سعيد على أنه سليم 100 % وبأنه مسلم مختلف عن باقي المسلمين الذين قابلوهم سابقا، وقد أبدى جميع الطلاب والطالبات إعجابهم بشخصيته وبفكره، ويقولون له بأن اسمك سعيد وفعلا تسعد الناس، وهم متعجبون بأن كيف لإنسان مبتور الذراع أن يكون بهذه الروح والتعامل الطيب والابتسامة التي لا تكاد تفارقه، ودائما ما يدعونه إلى زيارة مناطقهم، وهو عازم الآن على تكملة الماجستير والدكتوراه ولن يتنازل عن وظيفة أكاديمية بإحدى الجامعات ولن يتوقف عن طلب العلم.

السؤال هنا: كيف لشخص فاقد لعضو مهم من جسمه أن يفعل كل هذا؟ حيث أنه لم يتوقف عن المطالبة بحقوقه فيذهب إلى هذا المسؤول وذاك الصحفي وو..، ولم يتوقف عن البحث عن مقعد في جميع المعاهد والكليات والجامعات وفي الأخير يصل إلى هدفه ويتفوق أيضا، والناس تُعجب بشخصيته، كيف له أن يتواصل مع مختلف الشرائح في المجتمع ويكتب وينضم إلى هذه اللجنة ويحل تلك المشكلة ويوجه الناس ويحاول ويبحث هنا وهناك ولا ييأس، ويبذل جهدا لاستخراج رخصة قيادة وفي الأخير يقود السيارة ويمارس حياته بشكل طبيعي، ولكي لا تكون هذه الشخصية حصرية، أنا أعرف وسمعت عن نماذج مشابهة لحالة سعيد سواءا ممن كانوا معه في الحادث أو غيرهم، أيضا هؤلاء رموا إعاقتهم خلف ظهورهم وواصلوا تعليمهم وأصبحوا موظفين وتزوجوا ويمارسون حياتهم بشكل طبيعي.

هذا الموضوع يوجه لنا رسالتان، الأولى لنا نحن سعيد العبكري وتحدي الإعاقة 

دائما ما ينظر أغلب الناس إلى أن المعاق إنسانا مسكينا لاحول له ولاقوة فتنهال عليه نظرات العطف والأيدي للمساعدة وتقديم العون له، بينما نحن لابد أن ننظر له على أنه إنسان كامل لكي يستطيع أن يواصل حياته بشكل طبيعي، وأغلب المعاقين ينظرون إلى أنفسهم على أنهم أشخاص عاجزون ويستحقون نظرات الشفقة وينتظرون رحمة الله تنزل عليهم ويفقدون الأمل في إكمال تعليمهم والحصول على وظيفة واستمرار الحياة السعيدة، بينما نحن رأينا وسمعنا عن نماذج غربية وعربية كثيرة تغلبت على الاعاقة بالعزيمة والاصرار وتحدت كافة الظروف وفي الاخير وصلت إلى القمة، وأحببت هنا أن أتحدث عن انموذجا سعوديا من منطقة القطيف وهو الأخ والزميل سعيد العبكري.

في عام 1417 هـ كان سعيد يبلغ من العمر 11 عاما حيث في طريق رجوعه من المدينة المنورة كان سائق الحافلة لم يذق طعم النوم منذ سبعة أيام وفي أثناء قيادته كان تارة يسكب الشاي وتارة يرفع رجل ويُنزل أخرى إلى أن انحرفت الحافلة عن مسارها وانقلبت ونتج عن هذا الحادث بتر الذراع اليسرى لثلاثة أشخاص وقدم آخر، ولكن إن أشد إصابة كانت من نصيب سعيد حسب تقرير الطبيب، فقد بترت ذراعه من أعلى الكتف، في البداية حاول البعض الضغط على سعيد لكي يتنازل، ولكنه لم يتنازل وقد عوضه السائق المستهتر بثلاثين ألف ريال فقط.

في البداية عانى سعيد من عدم استمرار حياته بشكل طبيعي حيث أنه كان يطلب مساعدة الآخرين ويتأثر من نظرات العطف ولكنه تعود فيما بعد على كل ذلك وأصبح يفعل كل شيء بنفسه وأصبح لا يكترث بنظرات الآخرين، وبعد أن تخرج سعيد من الثانوية أرسل برقية إلى مكتب الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز يطلب فيها سيارة خاصة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ولكنه لم يتلق أي رد يذكر، ومن ثم أرسل برقية إلى مكتب الأمير عبد العزيز بن فهد وقد تم الاتصال عليه من ِقبل عدة أشخاص من مكتب الأمير، وتفاجأ سعيد بأن الطلب فجأة تغير من سيارة إلى أمر من الأمير شخصيا بصرف أحدث جهاز متطور وهو طرف صناعي متحرك والذي يبلغ قيمته 75000 ألف ريال تقريبا! ولكن سعيد استلمه من دون الرغبة في إستخدامه، ومن ثم حاول سعيد جاهدا أن يستخرج رخصة سير فحصل عليها بصعوبة بالغة ومعقدة والآن سعيد يقود السيارة العادية وليس لديه أي مشكلة.

معدل سعيد في الثانوية 88,62 بالمائة وفي اختبار القياس والقدرات 65 بالمائة ولم يتم قبوله في اي من المعاهد والكليات والجامعات، ولكن أجريت مقابلة معه في الكلية التقنية بالدمام وأبرز الأسئلة التي طرحت عليه: ماهي نواقض الوضوء؟ وعن الصلاة وأحكامها!! ويقول سعيد إن زميلا له سألوه في المقابلة عن ما إذا كان يعلم عن مكان إختباء أسامة بن لادن!! 

ولقد أجريت له مقابلة في كلية المعلمين بالدمام، والذي أجرى المقابلة معه أكد له بأنه نجح فيها، ولكن تفاجئ سعيد بأن عميد الكلية قد رفضه وحينما سأله عن السبب؟ قال له بالحرف الواحد لو ناقص منك اصبع واحد لما تم قبولك وأنت ناقص منك ذراع بأكملها! فأنت لا تصلح أن تكون مدرسا! 

توجه سعيد في نفس اليوم مباشرة إلى أمير المنطقة الشرقية محمد بن فهد وقابله شخصيا وشرح له ماحدث مع عميد الكلية، فغضب الأمير وقال من الذي يقول هذا الكلام؟ فقال لموظفيه خذوا هذه الأوراق وساعدوه، ومن ثم أعطي سعيد خطاب روتيني مفاده «نرجو إعادة النظر في الموضوع! وسلمه إلى الكلية، ولكن بعد أن أدرك سعيد بأن هذا الخطاب لم يأت بنتيجة طلب من الكاتب والباحث الأستاذ علي آل غراش كتابة مشكلته في إحدى الجرائد، الجدير بالذكر بأن الغراش قد كتب مقالا رائعا ومختصرا عن قصة سعيد في شهر أغسطس الماضي في جريدة الدارالكويتية بعنوان «كن سعيدا وابتسم»، وفعلا تم نشر مشكلة سعيد بقلم الغراش في الصفحة الاخيرة من جريدة اليوم عدد 11015، 14 جمادى الآخرة 1424 هـ وكان عنوانها «كلية المعلمين لطالب مبتور الذراع: أنت مقبول ولكن غير مؤهل لتصبح مدرسا، ولم يتلق سعيد أي اتصال أو رد يذكر بعد نشر الموضوع. 


سعيد العبكري

فتوجه إلى أمير منطقة الرياض سلمان بن عبد العزيز وقابله شخصيا، وكتب الأمير توجيه قوي جدا مفاده نرجو تنفيذ رغبة الطالب وأعطي إلى وزير التعليم العالي ولكن كان رد الوزير بأن وزارة التربية والتعليم انفصلت عن وزارة التعليم العالي، ومن ثم حول الموضوع إلى وزير التربية والتعليم وبعدها اختفى الخطاب من دون أن يعطى سعيد لا رقم صادر ولا وارد، ومن ثم علم سعيد من أحد الأشخاص المقربين من الوزير بأن الوزير قد أرسل إلى عميد كلية المعلمين رسالة مفادها: لماذا رفضتم هذا الشخص؟ فكان رد العميد بأن هذا الشخص لم ينجح في المقابلة الشخصية!! وبعدها أقفل الموضوع! بالرغم من أن الرجل الذي أجرى المقابلة مع سعيد أكد له بأنه نجح في المقابلة! 

في الأخير تم قبول سعيد في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة وبكل سهولة، ودرس «تخصص علم النفس» وتخرج الأول على الدفعة بمعدل 4,35 بتقدير جيد جدا مرتفع مع مرتبة الشرف الثانية، وكتب سعيد عدة كتابات منها بحث التخرج وهو بعنوان الجوانب النفسية والإجتماعية للإرهاب والجريمة، وكتب بحثا عن الفصام الدراسة النظرية والتجربة العملية، وكتب عن الحرب النفسية والتعذيب الجسدي والنفسي وكتب بحثا عن الأمراض النفسية وطرق الوقاية منها وانضم كعضو دائم في لجنة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في جمعية القطيف الخيرية، وعرف عن سعيد تواصله مع جميع علماء الدين والمثقفين في المنطقة وأخذ أرائهم ومشاورتهم وتقديم إقتراحاته لهم، طبع سعيد كتيبا بقلمه بعنوان «لأجلك ياخريج الثانوية» وكتب عدة مواضيع في المنتديات، وقد عمل على إرشاد وتوجيه خريجي الثانوية نحو التخصصات والجامعات مع استمراره في الذهاب إلى المقابلات والامتحانات والانخراط في النشاطات المختلفة.

بعدها تم ابتعاثه إلى بريطانيا في معهد اللغة ومرحلة الماجستير في مدينة كامبرج، وإلى حد الآن وصل إلى المستوى الثالث في اللغة الانجليزية مع مواصلته لكتابة بعض المواضيع العربية وكمحاولة أولية بالانجليزية، وقد تم تعيين سعيد من قبل مديرة المعهد ومشرفة السكن كمتطوع في استقبال الطلاب العرب الجدد وتعريفهم بالمدينة ونظام المعهد والنظر في مشاكلهم واحتياجاتهم، ومسؤولي المعهد الآن ينظرون إلى سعيد على أنه سليم 100 % وبأنه مسلم مختلف عن باقي المسلمين الذين قابلوهم سابقا، وقد أبدى جميع الطلاب والطالبات إعجابهم بشخصيته وبفكره، ويقولون له بأن اسمك سعيد وفعلا تسعد الناس، وهم متعجبون بأن كيف لإنسان مبتور الذراع أن يكون بهذه الروح والتعامل الطيب والابتسامة التي لا تكاد تفارقه، ودائما ما يدعونه إلى زيارة مناطقهم، وهو عازم الآن على تكملة الماجستير والدكتوراه ولن يتنازل عن وظيفة أكاديمية بإحدى الجامعات ولن يتوقف عن طلب العلم.

السؤال هنا: كيف لشخص فاقد لعضو مهم من جسمه أن يفعل كل هذا؟ حيث أنه لم يتوقف عن المطالبة بحقوقه فيذهب إلى هذا المسؤول وذاك الصحفي وو..، ولم يتوقف عن البحث عن مقعد في جميع المعاهد والكليات والجامعات وفي الأخير يصل إلى هدفه ويتفوق أيضا، والناس تُعجب بشخصيته، كيف له أن يتواصل مع مختلف الشرائح في المجتمع ويكتب وينضم إلى هذه اللجنة ويحل تلك المشكلة ويوجه الناس ويحاول ويبحث هنا وهناك ولا ييأس، ويبذل جهدا لاستخراج رخصة قيادة وفي الأخير يقود السيارة ويمارس حياته بشكل طبيعي، ولكي لا تكون هذه الشخصية حصرية، أنا أعرف وسمعت عن نماذج مشابهة لحالة سعيد سواءا ممن كانوا معه في الحادث أو غيرهم، أيضا هؤلاء رموا إعاقتهم خلف ظهورهم وواصلوا تعليمهم وأصبحوا موظفين وتزوجوا ويمارسون حياتهم بشكل طبيعي.

هذا الموضوع يوجه لنا رسالتان، الأولى لنا نحن الكاملين السليمين الذين نتمتع ولله الحمد بالصحة والعافية، ولكن للأسف نحن دائما ما نتشكى ونحن في أماكننا وحينما يُطلب منا الذهاب والمطالبة بالحقوق وتقديم الظلامات نقول الجملة المتكررة "لا فائدة من الذهاب" وهنا من الممكن أن يقول لي احدهم هاهو سعيد ذهب وطالب بحقوقه واشتكى ظلاماته ولكن من دون فائدة! وانا هنا أقول المهم انه حاول وبذل قصارى جهده وهو بهذه الحالة ولم يرتضِ لنفسه التشكي والتظلم وهو في مكانه، وللأسف إن بعض الناس يفضلون الجلوس في المنزل ولا يرغبون الانضمام إلى لجنة أو جمعية أوالدخول في أي عمل اجتماعي أو ثقافي وهم في كامل صحتهم ومتفرغين أيضا، وللأسف إن بعض خريجي الثانوية ييأسون من الحصول على مقعد في الجامعات ويبدؤون في البحث عن وظيفة وإذا لم يحصلوا عليها يجلسون في المنزل! ويضعون أمامهم الحواجز والعوائق الوهمية.

أما الرسالة الثانية فهي لبعض ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة الذين يئسوا من هذه الحياة ويرددون كلمة نحن عاجزون ولا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئا ويستسلمون للإعاقة، طبعا الإعاقات أنواع منها المقعدة وغيرها، ولكن في كلا الحالات لابد للإنسان المعاق أن لا يفقد الأمل ولا يستسلم للظروف المحيطة به ويتفاءل ويقرأ قصص النماذج المشرفة التي تحدت الإعاقة وفي الأخير نجحت.الكاملين السليمين الذين نتمتع ولله الحمد بالصحة والعافية، ولكن للأسف نحن دائما ما نتشكى ونحن في أماكننا وحينما يُطلب منا الذهاب والمطالبة بالحقوق وتقديم الظلامات نقول الجملة المتكررة "لا فائدة من الذهاب" وهنا من الممكن أن يقول لي احدهم هاهو سعيد ذهب وطالب بحقوقه واشتكى ظلاماته ولكن من دون فائدة! وانا هنا أقول المهم انه حاول وبذل قصارى جهده وهو بهذه الحالة ولم يرتضِ لنفسه التشكي والتظلم وهو في مكانه، وللأسف إن بعض الناس يفضلون الجلوس في المنزل ولا يرغبون الانضمام إلى لجنة أو جمعية أوالدخول في أي عمل اجتماعي أو ثقافي وهم في كامل صحتهم ومتفرغين أيضا، وللأسف إن بعض خريجي الثانوية ييأسون من الحصول على مقعد في الجامعات ويبدؤون في البحث عن وظيفة وإذا لم يحصلوا عليها يجلسون في المنزل! ويضعون أمامهم الحواجز والعوائق الوهمية.

أما الرسالة الثانية فهي لبعض ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة الذين يئسوا من هذه الحياة ويرددون كلمة نحن عاجزون ولا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئا ويستسلمون للإعاقة، طبعا الإعاقات أنواع منها المقعدة وغيرها، ولكن في كلا الحالات لابد للإنسان المعاق أن لا يفقد الأمل ولا يستسلم للظروف المحيطة به ويتفاءل ويقرأ قصص النماذج المشرفة التي تحدت الإعاقة وفي الأخير نجحت.

منقول للأمانة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*نموذج رااائع ومُشرف ايضاً*
*الله يخليه ويوفقه دووم ان شاء الله*
*تسلم اخوي علي ع النقل الرااائع*
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*دمت بـود*

----------


## فرح

احسنت اخوووي عـــــــلي 
بوركت وبوركت جهووودك الطيبه 
اخييييااااار موفق
يعطيك العاااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
وربي يوفق سعيدومنهم في مثل ظروفه 
لاحياة مع اليأس ولايأس مع الحياه
ننتظر خيي بحر عطااائكم 
تحياااتـــــــي ودعــــاااائــــــي ...

----------

